#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Thermodynamics is killing me !

## Fayzan001

Hi Faadoos,
I am Faizan Arshad currently doing mech engg.(2nd yr)

Someone please recommend any good book besides cengel
Thanks a lot :(happy): 





  Similar Threads: Thermodynamics 1st law of thermodynamics 2nd Law of Thermodynamics Engines and Refrigerators ppt fil Thermodynamics

----------


## harshul3311

dude,,,the best book is pk nag,,,,makes thermo easy,,,,,,,

----------

